# Rabbit 4-H club name ideas?



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 18, 2008)

So, me, my sister and FallingStar are going to start our own 4-H club with one of our parents as the leader or both of them or something. Anyway, we are really stuck on a club name. The club is going to be just rabbits, to make it easier for everyone, instead of having all sorts of animals and everyone feeling left out that they're not getting enough help. 

So, what do you guys think?? None that are cheesy, crappy, etc. They have to sound really good  

Thanks

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 18, 2008)

We have the Harry Hoppers, Hoppin' Hares


----------



## Leaf (Oct 19, 2008)

Lagomorph Lecturne

Classic Rabbit

United Youth Rabbitry

:expressionless


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 19, 2008)

Great ideas guys! Keep them coming!  

Emily


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 20, 2008)

Washington Rabbit 4-H Club 
Or Washington Junior (? dont know what its classed as there) Rabbit Club


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm those are some good ideas Luv-Bunniz!! 

Anyone else want to take a spin at being extra creative? lol.

Emily


----------



## Boz (Oct 21, 2008)

Clover Bunns Rabbit Club
The Clover Bunns
Clover Rabbit Club
Thurston County Rabbit Club

I don't know.


----------



## Star and Stone Rabbitry (Oct 21, 2008)

Thurston County 4-H Rabbit Club

Happy Hoppers 4-H Rabbit Club

BoundingBunnies 4-H Rabbit Club

SpringingHares 4-H Rabbit Club

lol These sound funny to me lol. Our rabbit club is very original. Wabash County 4-H Rabbit Club XD


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 21, 2008)

Hares Hangout 4-H Club

that's all i got


----------



## BSAR (Oct 21, 2008)

BoundingBunnies 4-H Rabbit Club is a great one!! But we also are gonna have dogs and maybe cats. So just saying, BlueSky can explain further on that if she wants to.


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 21, 2008)

I didn't know you could name your own club! That is really cool! Mine is called Evergreen! Sorry I can't think of any names!

Aly!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 22, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> I didn't know you could name your own club! That is really cool! Mine is called Evergreen! Sorry I can't think of any names!
> 
> Aly!



Well, yah. You have to pick your club name. No one else picks it for you, lol. We're starting new, so which is why we're picking one. If you join an already-named club, then you don't pick it, lol. 

Emily


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 23, 2008)

East Coast Classic
Thurston United Confromation Club
Washington Capital County Club


Hope that helped a tad.


----------



## minirexmama (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't know what city you're from, but how about _____ Rabbit Raisers- Like Bellingham Rabbit Raisers, ect.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for everyone's input. 

LedaHartwood, I really like "East Coast Classic" except ours would be "West Coast Classic" since we're on the west coast. That does sound really neat though "West Coast Classic" 4-h club. hehe

I also like your idea minirexmama, but there's going to be other animals in our group besides just bunnies, now. 

Emily


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 23, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> LedaHartwood, I really like "East Coast Classic" except ours would be "West Coast Classic" since we're on the west coast. That does sound really neat though "West Coast Classic" 4-h club. hehe


West Coast Classic is really good, i think it'd a really good name, and it doesn't say anything about what kind of animals. and the abbreviation is cool too-WCC:biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Oct 24, 2008)

*minirexmama wrote: *


> Don't know what city you're from, but how about _____ Rabbit Raisers- Like Bellingham Rabbit Raisers, ect.


Were in Rochester so it would be Rochester Rabbit Raisers. haha. Butwe may have people from other towns so we can't really do that. Plus if we have other animals etc etc.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 24, 2008)

You know, I knew you where on the West coast, but as I was typing, my brain went East..... I may have been thinking of D.C. for a split second.....

:embarrassed:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 25, 2008)

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> You know, I knew you where on the West coast, but as I was typing, my brain went East..... I may have been thinking of D.C. for a split second.....
> 
> :embarrassed:



It's ok, lol. No problem. :biggrin2:

Emily


----------

